# Shipping costs



## CliveO (Oct 28, 2011)

Has anyone shipped to Cyprus from the UK recently? I have just had a quote from 1st Move International, a quote they only give once they have packed your stuff and it is too late to pull out of the deal. For 4.5 cubic metres they quoted 1500 GBP which seems high to me especially since they knew we wanted it door to door and now suddenly that quote is just to Limassol port, if we want it delivering to us in Mandria it will be an extra 450 euros.
I noticed one person on the forum saying they shipped their car as part of a 40' container consignment packed and unpacked for 3500 GBP, that sounded reasonable, we have a fraction of that for not much less i terms of price.
Anyone know where I stand legally, can they refuse to hand over my stuff until I pay their extortionate packing charge if I decide that they are too expensive and wish to use another provider?
Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Cherie (Mar 17, 2009)

CliveO said:


> Has anyone shipped to Cyprus from the UK recently? I have just had a quote from 1st Move International, a quote they only give once they have packed your stuff and it is too late to pull out of the deal. For 4.5 cubic metres they quoted 1500 GBP which seems high to me especially since they knew we wanted it door to door and now suddenly that quote is just to Limassol port, if we want it delivering to us in Mandria it will be an extra 450 euros.
> I noticed one person on the forum saying they shipped their car as part of a 40' container consignment packed and unpacked for 3500 GBP, that sounded reasonable, we have a fraction of that for not much less i terms of price.
> Anyone know where I stand legally, can they refuse to hand over my stuff until I pay their extortionate packing charge if I decide that they are too expensive and wish to use another provider?
> Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


Hi
If it's any help I used Orbit they are based in Limosol to come back to the UK but I'm sure they will do it the other way round. I paid for a 20ft container €1500 and you pack yourself door to door. They are the cheapest I have come across after doing long research and they where excellent highly recommended they have a website.

Cherie :clap2:


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Some clients of ours also used Orbit and were happy with their service.


----------



## LGraham (Jan 17, 2012)

*shipping*

Hi!

I moved to Cyprus a month ago and used Pickfords, they were about the cheapest I could find and organised everything with little hassle to me. They also use Oracle at this end who have informed me the ship that my goods are on will be arriving this week, so far so good, but since they haven't delivered my stuff yet I can't fully recommend them yet.

My partner moved in June and I can't remember who he used but he seems to think I have had a lot better service with Pickfords/Oracle.

Hope this helps
Lisa


----------



## CliveO (Oct 28, 2011)

*Self collection from Limassol Port*

Has anyone ever collected their own shipment from Limassol Port? Where do you need to go and what paperwork is required. I chose this route as my shippers wanted another 450 euros to bring it to my door. It's all mainly just cardboard boxes so I'll just hire a van and do it myself.

Any advice in this area by anyone who has recently gone this route would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Stavros (Jan 17, 2012)

CliveO said:


> Has anyone ever collected their own shipment from Limassol Port? Where do you need to go and what paperwork is required. I chose this route as my shippers wanted another 450 euros to bring it to my door. It's all mainly just cardboard boxes so I'll just hire a van and do it myself.
> 
> Any advice in this area by anyone who has recently gone this route would be greatly appreciated


I have done it 11 years ago, but I used an agent back then. It was hassle free with the agent's support. I don't know how easy it would have been to do it alone. 450 euros seems way too much to pay for this. Have you searched other options of getting help just for this part?


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

Stavros is right, use an agent otherwise you end up sitting around waiting for nothing for the best part of the day, back then the agent fee was about 20 cyprus pounds although I suspect this is now 50 euros if not more. They basically get priority and jump the queue, you can get your stuff out within 20-30 minutes this way.


----------

